# Flossies



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So, I am trying to eliminate anything that has red dye in it from Hunter's diet in yet another attempt to work on getting rid of the reddish tearstaining. We have eliminated all grains and once his current potato and duck natural balance food is gone we will switch to venison. However, he loves his dingo bones but the meat ones have red dye. So, I bought him a flossie, a regular one - not jumbo. He loved it - great right? WRONG! It is much bigger than the mini dingos we usually buy and he would not stop eating it till it was gone - does anyone know where or if I can buy mini flossies or how to cut them down??? 

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Mer...ies/134014.aspx
I bought him the one on the green cardstock - is there a difference between the colors?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Raw hide is really bad for dogs. Here are some links that explain it further. 

http://www.wisn.com/family/3923480/detail.html
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/8...en_dangers.html

I always give Daisy flossies and just let her chew especially since she is teething. I would not let her chew unattended though because there is always the danger of choking.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I just started giving Gigi flossies. And she lovesssss them! I was concerned that they were rawhide but they're not. This is a nice recent thread that helped me out: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41344


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My two love flossies. I don't think they make mini ones, but you could probably cut them down with some strong scissor or clippers from like Lowes or Home Depot. My fiance has pair that I have used in the past and it was super easy to cut them. I'm not sure if there is a difference between the between different color cardstocks. I have bought them all and not noticed a difference.  

I don't give any rawhide as it is bad for dogs.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: Bella LOVES them. I found that the ones they sell at petsmart and petco are usually "older" than the ones I get from Chuck and Don's. Do you have a Chuck and Don's Pet Food Outlet? Or, get them from any pet store that has alot of natural treats to pivk from. I pay ALOT for mine but twist them in my hand and then cut them with staek knives....works fine. I pay 5.99 per flossie and get about 3-4 servings. If I buy the cheap ones she won't touch them!!!!
Elizabeth and Ms. Bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I give both of my babies Flossies too... but i only buy the Merrick brand because they are less smelly on their breath! haha


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

The only smaller ones I have found I hand picked at a pet boutique. There were only a couple really thin ones and they broke easily. I guess its the luck of the draw if you have to order online which I will have to do since my store is out of town. They should make small thin ones for sure!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I will have to buy some pinking shears just for his treats then (I have some for my yard but obviously dont want to use those) since we dont have a band saw.  

Any opinions on whether hunter would like those merrick ones someone referred to? He's really picky about his treats.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My kids MUST have their flossies when we go to bed at night. They know it's time to turn in when I say "Where's your flossie?"

A few weeks ago I bought a 50-pack of Merrick flossies from a seller on Ebay. It was a little over $100, but $2/each is much easier to digest than the $6/each I was paying at the pet store or feed store. They seems to be fine; I was pleased that most of them were smaller in diameter than some I've seen. The majority of them went for Christmas presents for our puppy-friends and neighbors, but I still have a good supply for Madison and Axel.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I order Flossies from SitStay.com. I like that they discount if buy in bulk.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

My kids love the Jumbo Phat Flossies, they are much wider and about 10-12" long I believe. I cut them in half and it's like 2 flossies in one. I sell them on my website  www.ThePeachyPooch.com  Don't forget your code for 10% off!


----------



## imkhoffman (Aug 5, 2008)

I just purchased my 1yr old puppy a 5-6" Merrick Bully Stick. He loved it, but once he started chewing on it, it really stinks. Is it just the bully sticks or do the flossies stink also once they are chewed?


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

QUOTE (imkhoffman @ Feb 2 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718091


> I just purchased my 1yr old puppy a 5-6" Merrick Bully Stick. He loved it, but once he started chewing on it, it really stinks. Is it just the bully sticks or do the flossies stink also once they are chewed?[/B]



I noticed the same thing. I didn't even want Bailey to breathe on me after he chewed his bully stick. The flossies don't stink like that, so that's what I use.


----------



## imkhoffman (Aug 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Feb 3 2009, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718378


> QUOTE (imkhoffman @ Feb 2 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718091





> I just purchased my 1yr old puppy a 5-6" Merrick Bully Stick. He loved it, but once he started chewing on it, it really stinks. Is it just the bully sticks or do the flossies stink also once they are chewed?[/B]



I noticed the same thing. I didn't even want Bailey to breathe on me after he chewed his bully stick. The flossies don't stink like that, so that's what I use.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you Baileysmommy for the response. I'll have to try the flossies


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

dex lives for flossies- i can cut them into a few pieces and they last him for awhile- but how often do you give these to your babies?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a few now and I only give them every few days. I have to cut them in half because Hunter will just eat the entire thing in one sitting. He also tends to get bored of treats really easily so we have to rotate treats a lot. Right now we have flossies, NB bones, a few rawhides, dental bones, dehydrated sweet potato, and a new treat my mom gave me which is a piece of sweet potato (like a french fry) with some dehydrated duck wrapped and dried around it. Hunter has a more varied diet than either my husband or I when it comes to snacks!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 9 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702082


> Thank you all so much! I will have to buy some pinking shears just for his treats then (I have some for my yard but obviously dont want to use those) since we dont have a band saw.
> 
> Any opinions on whether hunter would like those merrick ones someone referred to? He's really picky about his treats.[/B]


Mateo LOVES his flossies :wub: I do only order the Merrick ones, b/c the others I had tried were too thin. Every morning he gets one when I leave for school. I use an old bread knife to cut them in half. Last time I ordered the jumbo and have been cutting them down. Those last him for two or three days.

Hope this helps


----------

